# Felix Baumgartner Stratos jetzt!



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Oktober 2012)

Für alle Extremesport Fans. In ein paar Minütchen wird Felix Baumgartner aus einer Kapsel Springen und die Schallmauer durchbrechen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Austrian extreme sportsman Felix Baumgartner goes through dress rehearsal at Red Bull Stratos mission headquarters in Roswell, New Mexico, in this October 6, 2012, handout photo. Baumgartner&#8217;s record-breaking jump from 36,576 meters, scheduled for Tuesday, will be closely tracked by HD cameras in his capsule, on his body, in the air and on the ground, as the Austrian&#8217;s plunge through the sound barrier promises to be the best-documented high-altitude jump ever and can be watched in real time not only by the Mission Team but also by viewers around the world.

The jump is scheduled on Tuesday, October 09, 2012, but will solely depend on the weather.

Anzusehen auf Servus.tv Reciever oder http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/so-springt-baumgartner-aus-dem-all-id2062002.html Live Ticker!


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ein großer Sprung für die Menschheit.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein großer Sprung für die Menschheit.




", aber ein noch größerer Sprung für mein Ego!"


----------



## Kyrador (9. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich wünsch ich ihm nur, dass er diesen Wahnsinn überlebt...
Zum Glück haben wir auf der Erde keine andere Probleme als nen durchgeknallten Irren, der sich beweisen muss, dass es immer eine Stufe schlimmer geht.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Eigentlich wünsch ich ihm nur, dass er diesen Wahnsinn überlebt...
> Zum Glück haben wir auf der Erde keine andere Probleme als nen durchgeknallten Irren, der sich beweisen muss, dass es immer eine Stufe schlimmer geht.




Witzig, falls er denn startet -> wurde ja verschoben um einige Minuten, wird die 30000 Meter Marke, wo dann die Atmosphäre beginnt und er dann ins trudeln kommt.


Ein Hubschrauber wird ja losgeschickt, um ihn einzusammeln, wenn der GPS Sender die Position ausspuckt. Ich frage mich ja, ob die vllt. einfach nur n Wischmob mitnehmen :>


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ", aber ein noch größerer Sprung für mein Ego!"



Naja so wichtig ist mir das jetzt eigentlich nicht 

Aber naja, für die paar wenigen Nicht-Deutschen hier bestimmt spannend, allerdings...:



> *Sie besuchen den BlickTV Dienst aus dem Ausland , leider können wir zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt aus rechtlichen Gründen unser TV Angebot nur in der Schweiz und Liechtenstein anbieten. Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.*



Kann man zwar umgehen, aber is mir dann auch zu doof jetzt... ^^


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2012)

*Kondolenz Thread vorwärm*


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Servus.TV Server funktioniert wieder!


http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite?pagename=Stratos/Layout


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Witzig, falls er denn startet -> wurde ja verschoben um einige Minuten, wird die 30000 Meter Marke, wo dann die Atmosphäre beginnt und er dann ins trudeln kommt.


Der derzeitige Rekord liegt (seit ~50 Jahren) bei 31km. Und der Probesprung aus 29km ist auch geglückt. Klar ist's 'n Risiko und Felix Baumgartner ist ein Extremsportler, das hat er ja schon mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt, aber keinesfalls ein Adrenalinjunky mit Todessehnsucht.

Ich denke er weiß, was er macht.


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

wass passiert eingentlich wenn er einen vogel erwischt ?

wird der vogel pulverisiert weil er schon eine enorme beschleunigung drauf hat oder kommt er vorm kurs ab oder verletzt er sich selbst ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja auch witzig. Da rast ein Mann bei Schallgeschwindigkeit auf den Boden zu ...

Von wegen Red Bull verleiht Flügel.

Okay vielleicht bekommt er die Flügel, wenn er nen Vogel erwischt. Oder als Engel, wenn der Fallschirm nicht zündet ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Versuch wird abgebrochen. Nächstes Zeitfenster: Donnerstag.

Aber schon irgendwo peinlich so eine "Try & Error"-Technik beim Ballon aufblasen zu verwenden, statt ordentliche Windmesstechnik zu benutzen. Keine Ahnung wieviele Millionen Dollar das Projekt kostet und dann scheitert's daran ...


----------



## Arosk (9. Oktober 2012)

Warum les ich das in jedem Forum?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum les ich das in jedem Forum?



Weil die Österreichischen Extreme Sportler alle sehen möchten??


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieviele Millionen Dollar das Projekt kostet und dann scheitert's daran ...


Sind bis jetzt nur 50


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Weil die Österreichischen Extreme Sportler alle sehen möchten??



Gab doch schon einen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Oktober 2012)

was ist nun eignetlich da drauß geworden, sollte das nicht am donenrstag wiederholt werden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2012)

Soll jetzt am 14.10. erfolgen. Ab 12:3 Uhr live: http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite?pagename=Stratos/Layout


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, jetzt haben die Extremsportler auch das "Flughafen Berlin-Brandenburg"-Syndrom


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, da könnte man sich jetzt fragen, wer schneller fertig wird: Felix Baumgartner oder der BBI.


----------



## LarsW (14. Oktober 2012)

Also mit hochfliegen würde ich- nur wegen dem Ausblick! 
Mich würde mal interessieren,was er für´n Puls hat..
Scheiß auf den Druck und die Außentemperatur.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

20 Tacken das er drauf geht.


----------



## LarsW (14. Oktober 2012)

30 dagegen.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich bewahre euer Geld solange auf....


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2012)

Wäre nice wenn ers schafft, sonst schreiben 2 Wochen lang wieder alle Nachrichten, dass es so furchtbar ist, dass er tot ist.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn er stribt.. selber Schuld.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht. Er will JETZT springen, doch da steht 18.000m. Ich dachte er springt aus 36km Höhe. WTF?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht. Er will JETZT springen, doch da steht 18.000m. Ich dachte er springt aus 36km Höhe. WTF?



Dauert bis er oben ist....

Im moment ist er bei 20.000m, steht jedenfalls im Livestream 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrIxH6DToXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: Ich hab mich verlesen,20.000 nicht 12000 ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dauert bis er oben ist....
> 
> Im moment ist er bei 20.000m, steht jedenfalls im Livestream
> 
> ...



Sag ich ja. Aber wieso hat er dann gesagt, dass er jetzt raus geht zur Rampe und dann springt?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Aber wieso hat er dann gesagt, dass er jetzt raus geht zur Rampe und dann springt?



Hat er das gesagt? Weiß net. Sieht nicht so aus als wolle er jetzt springen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Aber wieso hat er dann gesagt, dass er jetzt raus geht zur Rampe und dann springt?



Soweit ich das verstanden habe war das nur eine Übung, wie es dann abläuft wenn er die Höhe erreicht hat. Sie müssen ihn ja quasi bei Laune halten...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (14. Oktober 2012)

Unsere Sport Elite geht ned drauf


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2012)

Aktuell 32.500 km


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Aktuell 32.500 km


Respekt, will er bei dir aufn Mond springen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Respekt, will er bei dir aufn Mond springen?



der Mond ist über 300.000 KM entfernt, also eher weniger...

*armleuchtermodusaus*


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> der Mond ist über 300.000 KM entfernt, also eher weniger...
> 
> *armleuchtermodusaus*



Blablabla...you don´t say!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

SPRING DOCH ENDLICH


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (14. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SPRING DOCH ENDLICH



psssstttt!! Er muss sich Konzentrieren!!


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> der Mond ist über 300.000 KM entfernt, also eher weniger...
> 
> *armleuchtermodusaus*



Die mittlere Entfernung zwischen dem Mond und der Erde wächst jährlich um etwa 3,8 cm. Der Abstand (lunar distance) wird seit der ersten Mondexpedition Apollo 11 regelmäßig per Lidar vermessen, indem die Lichtlaufzeit bestimmt wird, die das Laserlicht für die Strecke hin und zurück benötigt. Sowohl von amerikanischen als auch von sowjetischen Mondmissionen wurden dazu insgesamt fünf Retroreflektoren auf dem Mond platziert, die heute für die Entfernungsmessungen genutzt werden (_siehe auch:_ Lunar Laser Ranging).


*Ursache *
 Die allmählich zunehmende Entfernung ist eine Folge der Gezeitenkräfte, die der Mond auf der Erde bewirkt. Dabei wird Rotationsenergie der Erde weit überwiegend in Wärme umgewandelt und zu einem Teil als Rotationsenergie auf den Mond übertragen. Der dabei abnehmende Drehimpuls der Erdrotation resultiert in einer Zunahme des Bahndrehimpulses des Mondes, der sich dadurch von der Erde entfernt. Dieser schon lange vermutete Effekt ist seit 1995 durch die Laser-Distanzmessungen abgesichert. Er bewirkt sowohl eine kontinuierliche Verlängerung der irdischen Tageslänge (um etwa eine Sekunde in 100.000 Jahren) als auch der Mondumlaufdauer.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mond




womit deine daten nicht mehr stimmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> womit deine daten nicht mehr stimmen



Klar stimmen sie. Sind immer noch über 300.000 .

Dann also GG an Felix. Vielmehr kann man in seinem Leben nicht erreicht haben (außer wirklich aufm Mond zu walken).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Jo also gestorben ist er nicht, damit geht die Kohle an LarsW ^^

Geile Bilder und sehr emotional wie die Familie sich gefreut hat, cool


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

kacke war das unspektakulär


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2012)

cool. die Aufnahmen mit der Infrarotkamera, waren spektakulär, ich habe selten so aufgeregt einen weisen Punkt verfolgt.

Mal ehrlich ein bisschen Enttäuscht war ich schon, aber die wollen das große Geld wohl mit der Doku machen. Und wehe da gibts dann auch keine Bilder von der Helmkamera zu sehen. wtf.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Es ist schon vorbei?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist schon vorbei?



Nein, er ist vorbei gesprungen.


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist schon vorbei?


Ne, der fliegt jetzt noch 2 Stunden im Weltall rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein, er ist vorbei gesprungen.



Haaa haaa, genau xD

Er muss jetzt die Anziehungskraft des Mondes nutzen... Einmal drumrum und dann zurück katapultieren 

In zwei Wochen gehts weiter!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Er muss jetzt die Anziehungskraft des Mondes nutzen... Einmal drumrum und dann zurück katapultieren




Solange er von Red Bull gesponsert wird, kann ihm eh nix passieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schon irgendwie geil... ._.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange er von Red Bull gesponsert wird, kann ihm eh nix passieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub wenn du da stehst und aus der Kapsel rausguckst, dann kommt einem das warscheinlich nicht sehr real vor. 
Also jedenfalls realisiert man warscheinlich nicht die wirkliche Höhe, das kann sich ja auch kein Mensch vorstellen... du siehst nur dass es verdammt weit oben ist und springst


----------



## Alux (14. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Respekt, will er bei dir aufn Mond springen?



Hm warum hab ich 32,5 km mit 32.500 m kombiniert? o.O


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vielmehr kann man in seinem Leben nicht erreicht haben (außer wirklich aufm Mond zu walken).



Großes naja. Ich finde, dieses ganze Event wird ein bisschen zu sehr gehypet. Ja, er ist aus einer tollen Höhe aus einer Kapsel gesprungen. Das war's dann aber auch schon. 
Auf Twitter wird das teilweise ja sogar als "Mondlandung unserer Generation" propagiert. Da weiß man schon nicht mehr ob man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne, der fliegt jetzt noch 2 Stunden im Weltall rum.



Ich wusste ja nichtmal dass der schon gestartet ist xD


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Respekt, will er bei dir aufn Mond springen?



Da hat der Mond aber ganz schön Tiefflug gehabt, heute Abend... 
Wo doch die normale Reiseflughöhe schon 10,000-15,000 Meter beträgt


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm warum hab ich 32,5 km mit 32.500 m kombiniert? o.O



Du hattest 32.500km geschrieben, kannst ja auf Seite 2 nachlesen.




ego1899 schrieb:


> Da hat der Mond aber ganz schön Tiefflug gehabt, heute Abend...
> Wo doch die normale Reiseflughöhe schon 10,000-15,000 Meter beträgt



meine Güte, heult alle rum. Ich weiß, dass unser gott verdammter Mond keine 32.500km weit weg ist, das sollte nur eine Anspielung auf die recht hohe Distanz sein, meine Fresse seid ihr heute Korinthenkacker.


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Was redet ihr hier alle von Weltall.. Er war nicht im Weltall!!!! Er war in der Stratosphäre!!!
Nach der Stratosphäre kommen erst noch [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Mesosphäre, Thermosphäre, Exosphäre[/font][font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] und dann kommt erst der Übergang zum Weltall![/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Und wer schreibt der Sprung war pille palle derjenige hat keine Ahnung.[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Hätte er einen Microriss in seinem Anzug gehabt, wäre er zerkocht weil ab 19KM Höhe die "Armstrong line" beginnt (Ab hier kocht Blut)[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Dann kommt noch die Altitude dazwischen wo das Blut ins Gehirn schießt, weil man sich in 1 Sekunde 5x um die eigene Achse dreht, wenn man das nicht kontrolliert = Bewusstlos[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]So einem Sprung muss Respekt entgegen gebracht werden![/font]


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2012)

Das alles ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dieser tolle Sprung eigentlich nichts gebracht hat und nur ein Marketing-Stunt war. 
Respekt habe ich vor den Leuten, die Curiosity auf den Mars geschickt haben. Nicht vor einem Kerl der für einen Weltrekord sein Leben riskiert hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2012)

Das ist der unterschied zwischen Sport und Wissenschaft EspCap. ^^

Wobei man ja fragen könnte ob es nicht unsinniger ist Milliarden von Dollar für eine Marsmission auszugeben, während das gemeine Volk an Massenarbeitslosigkeit leidet, als einen gut ausgebildeten Fallschirmspringer einen Sprung machen zu lassen dessen Gefahren wahrscheinlich nicht größer sind als wenn ein Anfänger aus 4 tausend Metern abspringt.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das alles ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass dieser tolle Sprung eigentlich nichts gebracht hat und nur ein Marketing-Stunt war.
> Respekt habe ich vor den Leuten, die Curiosity auf den Mars geschickt haben. Nicht vor einem Kerl der für einen Weltrekord sein Leben riskiert hat.



Das ist allerdings ein Argument...

Stellt sich nur die Frage, was hat uns denn die Mondlandung gebracht? Man hätte sich auch sagen können," lass ma den Mond links liegen. " ^^

Ok, die Erforschung eines Planeten ist halt was anderes als ein Sprung....
Wie du schon sagtest, es war ein Weltrekordversuch, der ist geglückt. Außerirdische oder das Xte Weltwunder hat er halt nicht entdeckt....


----------



## EspCap (14. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wobei man ja fragen könnte ob es nicht unsinniger ist Milliarden von Dollar für eine Marsmission auszugeben, während das gemeine Volk an Massenarbeitslosigkeit leidet, als einen gut ausgebildeten Fallschirmspringer einen Sprung machen zu lassen dessen Gefahren wahrscheinlich nicht größer sind als wenn ein Anfänger aus 4 tausend Metern abspringt.



Weil die 2 Milliarden USD ja auch in einer Kiste direkt zum Mars geflogen wurden.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

naja die Erforschung des Mars ist natürlich eine wegweisende Sache...wenn das Millarden kostet, ist mir das allemal lieber, als wenn damit neue Leopard Panzer gebaut werden

Der wissenschaftliche Sinn ist da eindeutig größer als bei einem Rekordversuch im Freefall.
Aber sowas funktioniert eben auch nur, gerade WEIL es gesponsort wird. Ohne Redbull und das ganze Zeug, hätt man da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Oktober 2012)

Es war eine Marketing-Kiste, deswegen wurde es ja auch in den Medien so gehypt, die haben halt gute PR-Leute 


Aber ein Fünkchen Wissenschaft soll ja schon dran gewesen sein, die Nasa forscht ja an neuen Lösungen, um Astronauten aus dem All zurück zur Erde zu bringen.
Dieser Aspekt der ganzen Show ist natürlich nur miniminiminimal


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2012)

Die gesammelten Daten, während des Aufstiegs und des Absprungs, sollten für das eine oder andere wissenschaftliche Ding sicher nützlich sein. Aber kA, 50 Mill kostet es, 100erte von Mill hat's RedBull eingebracht, Ziel erreicht. Gemeinnütziger Sinn und Zweck? Sei dahin gestellt. Aber da gibts imho nutzlosere Dinge, wo noch mehr Geld (Milliarden) einfach so von einer Sekunde zur nächsten vernichtet werden (*hust* Griechenland *hust* Spanien *hust* ...). 

Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, warum er den Schirm so früh gezogen hat. Er hätte noch ~10 Sek weiterfallen müssen und hätte damit alle 4 Rekorde gehabt.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Oktober 2012)

SOWAS VON NERVIG! Das ganze Wochenende konnte man keinen Radiosender einschalten und keine Zeitungsseite aufschlagen ohne dass es hieß "Aber JETZT springt der Felix!". Also ausgemacht. Eine Stunde später wieder eingeschalten - "Der Felix ist noch nicht gesprungen, aber es dürfte jeden Moment losgehen!". Ausgeschalten. X Stunden später "Gleich gehts los meine Damen und Herren, der Felix springt nun wirklich".

Meine Fresse, was soll das? Wenn es Leute gibt, die solche Selbstdarsteller interessant finden ist das ja schön und gut, aber ist das wirklich solchen Wirbel wert, egal wo man hinschaut? Und was soll daran spektakulär gewesen sein? Alles bis ins kleinste Detail durchgeplant, zig mal verschoben um wirklich den perfekten Zeitpunkt abzupassen... wow, ein Riesending. Und einen Fallschirm hatte er auch noch, als "Extremsportler", wie er genannt wird, hätte ich schon erwartet dass er ohne Hilfsmittel auf den Füßen landet - DAS und nur DAS wäre spektakulär genug um diesen Rummel zu rechtfertigen. Hat er nebenher den Nahostkonflikt gelöst? Den Hunger in der Welt besiegt? Ach nein, er wollte sich nur selbst in die Geschichtsbücher bringen und das wird zum Hype der Woche aufgeblasen? Ganz großes Kino. Ach ja, hier wird ja von "Wissenschaft" gemunkelt. Klar, man kann sich wirklich jeden Blödsinn schönreden und wenn dieses Thema alle sonstigen Medienberichte überstrahlt, scheints der Menschheit ja ganz gut zu gehen.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Der Typ ist verrückt...aber er hats geschafft, insofern RE-SPEC...t!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (15. Oktober 2012)

das war sicher gefaked, wie die ganze mondlandung ...


----------



## Derulu (15. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, warum er den Schirm so früh gezogen hat. Er hätte noch ~10 Sek weiterfallen müssen und hätte damit alle 4 Rekorde gehabt.



Weil die Höhe, in der er den Schirm hat ziehen müssen, erreicht war (er war ja fast 200 km/h schneller als zuvor "erwartet"). Den 4. rekord wird er übrigens vermutlich trotzdem doch noch bekommen, denn Col. Kittinger hatte bei seinem Weltrekord vom Absprung an einen "Stabilisationsschirm" offen (damit er nicht ins Trudeln kommt) - es wird scheinbar gerade überlegt, eine andere Kategorisierung für Col. Kittingers Rekord zu finden bzw. "abolut freier Fall" für den gestrigen Sprung als Kategorie "zu verwenden"


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

*Linie übertreten: Rekordsprung aus 39 Kilometern Höhe für ungültig erklärt *
Roswell/New Mexico (dpo) - Das ist natürlich bitter! Gestern noch war der Jubel groß, nachdem der Extremsportler Felix Baumgartner erfolgreich aus 39 Kilometern Höhe zur Erde gesprungen war. Wie jedoch erst jetzt bekannt wurde, hat der internationale Luftsportverband _FAI_ den Sprung aus der Stratosphäre für ungültig erklärt, weil der Österreicher beim Absprung ganz knapp die Linie übertreten hat.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das war sicher gefaked, wie die ganze mondlandung ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQoRXhS7vlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *Linie übertreten: Rekordsprung aus 39 Kilometern Höhe für ungültig erklärt *
> Roswell/New Mexico (dpo) - Das ist natürlich bitter! Gestern noch war der Jubel groß, nachdem der Extremsportler Felix Baumgartner erfolgreich aus 39 Kilometern Höhe zur Erde gesprungen war. Wie jedoch erst jetzt bekannt wurde, hat der internationale Luftsportverband _FAI_ den Sprung aus der Stratosphäre für ungültig erklärt, weil der Österreicher beim Absprung ganz knapp die Linie übertreten hat.



Haha, wäre fast reingefallen....NICHT!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil die Höhe, in der er den Schirm hat ziehen müssen, erreicht war (er war ja fast 200 km/h schneller als zuvor "erwartet"). Den 4. rekord wird er übrigens vermutlich trotzdem doch noch bekommen, denn Col. Kittinger hatte bei seinem Weltrekord vom Absprung an einen "Stabilisationsschirm" offen (damit er nicht ins Trudeln kommt) - es wird scheinbar gerade überlegt, eine andere Kategorisierung für Col. Kittingers Rekord zu finden bzw. "abolut freier Fall" für den gestrigen Sprung als Kategorie "zu verwenden"


Ok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 



Wrynn schrieb:


> *Linie übertreten: Rekordsprung aus 39 Kilometern Höhe für ungültig erklärt *
> Roswell/New Mexico (dpo) - Das ist natürlich bitter! Gestern noch war der Jubel groß, nachdem der Extremsportler Felix Baumgartner erfolgreich aus 39 Kilometern Höhe zur Erde gesprungen war. Wie jedoch erst jetzt bekannt wurde, hat der internationale Luftsportverband _FAI_ den Sprung aus der Stratosphäre für ungültig erklärt, weil der Österreicher beim Absprung ganz knapp die Linie übertreten hat.


----------

